# Red Bumps on Underside of Belly



## tatertick (Feb 19, 2014)

So, my 12 week old Tucker has started getting some red bumps on the Underside of his belly. As you can see from the picture, some of them have scabbed over, but there are a couple new ones that have white heads. To me, they look like insect bites of some kind, but his exposure to outside hasbeen pretty limited to our yard, as he has 4 more weeks until he will be fully vvaccinated. Anyone run into this before? Is it just some type of acne, or something we should see the vet about?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When I first brought Willie home, that first summer he did come inside with bumps on his belly that looked a lot like Tucker's. I watched him carefully and realized he had been lying down out in the yard right on top of a small ant's nest! Poor guy!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby had something very similar at a very similar age, I couldn't resist popping them, and they scabbed over and healed no problem. I'm sure it was just insect/mite bites from her walking through the grass, as she got taller she never got them again. Nothing to worry about I'm sure.


----------

